# LBL Journal



## Mindless (May 22, 2004)

New Journal...
This is going to be an mostly body weight training journal because the only weights I have access to right now are a 20 lb Dumbell and an 80/60 pound barbell.  If anyone knows how I could incorporate them into my routine more, I would greatly appreciate it.
Routine:
Day One: Chest/Tri's
Bench Press
Pushups
Dips
Inside Pushups (Fingers pointed in facing each other, I think there is more emphasis on triceps)
Day Two: Abs
Crunches 
Weighted Crunches
Day Three: Legs
Squats
(What else do I need?)
Day Four: Rest
Day Five: Back
Pullups
Chinups
Dead Lifts
Day Six: Rest
Day Seven: Rest


----------



## Mindless (May 24, 2004)

Day One:
Bench Press
60 x 8
60 x 10 x 2
Pushups
10x3
Inside Pushups
10x2


----------



## Mindless (May 26, 2004)

*Wow...*

My chest workout monday blew.  It absolutley sucked.  I should be repping with 80, not 60.  (I'll just blame that on the fact that I was slightly sick).  Time to go do a kickass leg workout.


----------



## Mindless (May 26, 2004)

Finished my short leg workout, only did squats.  I am having a terrible time racking/reracking/getting the weight onto my shoulders because I don't have a squat rack or a spotter...anyone know a way around this?
Day Three: Legs
30lbsx15x2
50lbsx15


----------

